# Reparar pendrive al cual se le "arrancó la ficha"



## lordblacksuca (Oct 7, 2007)

Hola, desde ya uqeria agradecer su ayuda y aclarar, que me encanta este foro, esta muy bueno!

mi problema es el siguiente:

hace exactamente 29 dias, me compre un pendrive Sandisk Cruzer Micro de 4 GB con U3, y la verdad estaba buenisimo, era muy rapido y blablabla.(mejor no sigo hablando de sus cualidades porque me hace mal.jejeje)
en mi auto, tengo un estereo con entrada usb, y tenia el pendrive conectado escuchando musica .todo barbaro hasta el momento!, pero mi hermanito, que estaba sentado en el haciento del acompañante, sin querer, lo "pisó" arrancandole la ficha USB de la plaqueta SMD del pendrive.

yo soy un electronico.estoy estudiando, asique sin preambulos lo desarme y mire un poco, solo vi que se habia desprendido la ficha (no los 4 contactos, sino la parte de afuera metalica de la ficha que se sujetaba en la plaqueta), entonces la solde.lo conecte de vuelta en el auto y andaba fantastico.

a la noche, cuando lo voy a conectar a la PC, me aparecio un cartelito que decia "este dispositivo puede funcionar mas rapidamente. USB 2.0 .etc" pero porquè? si el pendrivce es 2.0, y antes nunca me habia aparecido el cartelito ese.bueno, no lo se, la cuestion es que inmediatamente, por las dudas hice un backup de los datos y lo desarme de vuelta le saque la fichita de vuelta y se la volvi a poner.y ahora cuando lo conecto, se prende la lucesita , y se apaga inmediatamente, no queda prendida como antes. y cada tanto, despues de conectarlo y desconectarlo unas 4 o 5 veces, la luz se quedaba prendida, y la pc lo detectaba como sinada hubiese pasado.

pero unas horas despues, la pc no lo detecta mas, solo se prende y apaga la lucesita inmediatamente del pendrive. Mad Mad Mad

ayuda plissss estoy desesperado, me salio 250 pesos ese Pendive.


----------



## ciri (Oct 8, 2007)

Esas cosas solo suelen pasan en la electrónica, andar, no andar, andar a medias, no andar y sin hacer nada.

No tengo mucho que decir mas que una pequeña cosa que aprendí:

Si tocaste algo y anda, aunque sea mas o menos, DEJALO ASI, si intentas mejorar el arreglo lo _rompes_ !.

Siempre me pasa eso!, por lo que una vez que logro que funcione, ya esta!.

Bueno, vale intentar por ejemplo soldarlo de nuevo?


----------



## zopilote (Oct 8, 2007)

Se te volvio a romper, las pistas son demaciado delgadas.


----------



## lordblacksuca (Oct 8, 2007)

mmmm, mira, yo le solde de vuelta la ficha USB, la conexión "electrica" esta de 10, pero igual sigue sin andar.lo mas comico es que un profe mio, me dijo que esas plaquetas son multicapa, osea tipo un sanguche con muchos caminos dentro.jejeje

creo que no lo voy a poder arreglar.conocen algun lugar confiable al que lo pueda llevar?


----------

